# Wall Street Warriors (New TV Show)



## Aviator33 (23 February 2008)

Stumbled across this American reality series (yes, another reality show!!) about pit traders, brokers, new day traders, fund managers etc. It's on a HD cable channel in the US but looks like they post up the latest episode each week on the net (1/2 hour show), pretty darn good quality too.

Not for everyone but I found it entertaining once you get past the macho-american-greed-is-good tone of most of the people on the show.

Wall Street Warriors Video

Cheers
AV


----------



## Timmy (23 February 2008)

Good info thanks AV.

Any idea how to download it for viewing later?


----------



## Aviator33 (23 February 2008)

Not sure if you can Timmy, it's an embeded flash player. I've checked the source code and can't find anything useful there. I think there may be some sort of stream ripper that could do it..... Anybody?


----------



## Aviator33 (26 February 2008)

New episode up:

Season 2 Episode 4


----------



## el caballo (2 March 2008)

Yes, this is a great little series.  Checked out the share price of Sandisk of late?


----------



## doctorj (3 March 2008)

A lesson in why you should be weary of commission hounds...


----------



## el caballo (3 March 2008)

Doctorj,

Nice chart insert.

What is now most interesting is whether these brokers scaled out their clients at handsome profit - they bought in around $43-44, and it did go to $59 - or did they average up and unload at a loss, or even perhaps still holding?  The next few weeks episodes should reveal all ...


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 March 2008)

Yeah it looks good. Shame you can't download old episodes.

Thats Prop shop looks like a joke. Whats the point of getting a newbie to visualize a good trading day when they have never seen one. Complete joke. Then grilling her about does she think she will be successful. They look like idiots who have just read some silly self help book. I already fear for her chances.


----------



## julius (3 March 2008)

the day trading bird is fantastic


----------



## Aviator33 (3 March 2008)

julius said:


> the day trading bird is fantastic




hehehe Oh yeah, she's brilliant aint she. Shall we start taking bets on how many episodes she'll last?


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 March 2008)

Aviator33 said:


> hehehe Oh yeah, she's brilliant aint she. Shall we start taking bets on how many episodes she'll last?




I think she will not last because of the duds teaching her rather than any lack of ability on her behalf.


----------



## Aviator33 (3 March 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> I think she will not last because of the duds teaching her rather than any lack of ability on her behalf.




Good point TH


----------



## el caballo (3 March 2008)

Guys,

I read recently where she left SMB, and trades retail FX.  Jim the commision hound is with another company too - I guess they held SNDK?  In any case, let's not get ahead of ourselves, and enjoy the episodes as they unfold.  BTW, anyone checked out Bobby G - Adventure Capitalist, on the same site ... fantastic viewing!


----------



## Aviator33 (3 March 2008)

el caballo said:


> BTW, anyone checked out Bobby G - Adventure Capitalist, on the same site ... fantastic viewing!




Yup sure did, that's another good-un. There's quite a few shows on the site that are worth a look at.


----------



## Aviator33 (5 March 2008)

In case anyone missed it, both Episode 5 & 6 are now up, same link:

Wall Street Warriors


----------



## BentRod (5 March 2008)

> Yeah it looks good. Shame you can't download old episodes.




They are available via bit torrent. I'm doing season one now. 

Gimmie a yell if you can't find them, I'm not sure weather I can post the link here?


----------



## Gar (5 March 2008)

*edit* beaten 

....what bentrod said lol :iagree:


----------



## peter2 (5 March 2008)

Thanks AV. 
Interesting for those of us that have not worked near the industry.


----------



## Aviator33 (5 March 2008)

Thanks for the torrent info guys. But I'd say best not to post the link here 

And Pete - you're welcome


----------



## BentRod (7 March 2008)

Anyone find season 2 yet


----------



## spartn (8 March 2008)

Hey Guys

Found a place where you can download season 1 and season 2 for free and its 'legit'.
Go to each of the 2 links below, the first one is for Season 1 and second one for Season 2.
Each episode is in 4 parts (around 44Mb each), and you can only download 1 at a time, so it is a bit time consuming as you have to what 15 minutes between each download.
oh the files are in .rar format so make sure you have winzip or winrar, and you can only extract it fully when you have downloaded all 4 parts of an episode, and they are in the same folder.

Enjoy

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## spartn (8 March 2008)

Opps, forgot the link. oh and its only season 1

http://forums.theautochannel.com/viewtopic.php?t=29843


----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 March 2008)

spartn said:


> Opps, forgot the link. oh and its only season 1
> 
> http://forums.theautochannel.com/viewtopic.php?t=29843





thanks for the links.


----------



## Aviator33 (8 March 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks spartn


----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 March 2008)

Timmy said:


> Good info thanks AV.
> 
> Any idea how to download it for viewing later?




for off line viewing get a program called Replay Media Catcher, this downloads and saves the live feed via the browser, and continues to download even if you close the browser once it completes you can then view the file. i have tested it and works.


----------



## el caballo (20 March 2008)

Well, now we know they held SNDK, and have been encouraging their now at loss clients to "grab hold of their balls" and average down.  I see it, but can barely believe it ...


----------



## Timmy (20 March 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> for off line viewing get a program called Replay Media Catcher, this downloads and saves the live feed via the browser, and continues to download even if you close the browser once it completes you can then view the file. i have tested it and works.




Thanks xyze - haven't looked at this thread for a while so missed your tip - got it now - cheers!


----------



## joshua_ (27 April 2008)

ep10 is online @ http://www.mojohd.com/video/?sid=8


----------



## professor_frink (28 April 2008)

Had a watch of the first few episodes of season 1 yesterday, looks interesting.

Is Tim Sykes still hanging around in season 2, or does he have his blow out and shut down his fund before then?


----------



## wildkactus (3 May 2008)

professor,
  he closes his fund after a 35% loss.

He has a new website up where he is basically selling his story and his ideas on trading, you can find it here www.timothysykes.com

He also has a book "An American Hedge Fund" and DVD "Penny Stocking" out.


----------



## Markcoinoz (3 May 2008)

spartn said:


> Opps, forgot the link. oh and its only season 1
> 
> http://forums.theautochannel.com/viewtopic.php?t=29843




Thanks for posting the link spartn.

Do you think they will eventually bring it here?

I think they would get a decent size audience in Australia given the interest in the sharemarket.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## BentRod (7 November 2008)

*bump*



BentRod said:


> Anyone find season 2 yet




I didn't have any luck finding S2 so I ordered it on DVD.

It arrived Yesterday 

Hopefully it is as good as the first season!


----------



## MRC & Co (8 November 2008)

Cheers, I will check it out.  

Looks interesting.  Like a dodgy, low profiled television version of 'Market Wizards'.


----------



## white_goodman (19 November 2008)

ive been struggling to find a torrent for season 2, if anyone can find one give us the heads up...


----------



## 1080p (19 November 2008)

I've got season 2 on DVD and am looking to sell.  White, send me a PM if you're interested.

Mod's hope this is okay - happy for you to send to the 'For Sale' thread if need be.


----------



## BentRod (20 November 2008)

There is no torrent of season two , that's why I bought it. Not on USENET either.

Season two was very disappointing though.

For those that have seen season 1, I was hoping they would continue with Tim Sykes, the Girl trading the Schatz(most likely the best trader of the lot), the Russian day Trader and more of the futures Trader at Comex.

Sadly with Season Two they have chosen ALL new people so we are left wondering what happened to all the people out of Season One!

The only part worth watching on Season Two is when they show a Guy trading OJ futures.
The rest is filled with some pretentious High Flyer investment manager and these two wankers floggin Sandisk over the phone to whomever that will listen. 

That part really made my stomach churn, it was like a higher class version of the movie "Boiler Room".  At the time Sandisk was worth $50-$60 -->  I checked the other day and it was $8 

These guys didn't care it was going down though, they continued to ram the stock down the throats of as many as they could just so they could get the commish.

I heard their firm went bust or they both got fired, I can't remember which one.


----------



## BentRod (20 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Cheers, I will check it out.
> 
> Looks interesting.  Like a dodgy, low profiled television version of 'Market Wizards'.




MRC...check out the screens in the pits, they are all using MD Trader!


----------



## RobinHood (20 November 2008)

this one looks good:

http://flooredthemovie.com/


to be released doco on open outcry


----------



## BentRod (20 November 2008)

Great stuff RH, thanks for the link.

Cheers.

PS...Am I addicted to trading if watching that clip gives me goosebumps? :


----------



## MRC & Co (20 November 2008)

BentRod said:


> MRC...check out the screens in the pits, they are all using MD Trader!




Only saw the first episode.  Where that chick made $1200 catching the entire move after a big announcement, ha ha.  

BentRod, are the two guys you talk of the same two flogging off some stock in the first episode of season 1?  They are a real piece of work hey!

Yeh, TT moves 50% of global volume.  Most big instos and prop use it.


----------



## white_goodman (20 November 2008)

what platforms do pro traders use?

also with Tim Sykes latest i heard he closed down his hedge fund which was short biased on micro stocks (good year to close aye) and now hes writing books etc and giving up professional trading in a sense... supposedly his strategy that worked in the beginning no longer worked and he didnt adapt (hearsay i read on internet forums).


Those two stock brokers in season 2 ep. 1 reminds me exactly of boiler room and pump and dump type methods. Cant beleive people that are wealthy and successful fall for that type of sales call...

also heard the casting for season 3...


----------



## BentRod (21 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Only saw the first episode.  Where that chick made $1200 catching the entire move after a big announcement, ha ha.
> 
> BentRod, are the two guys you talk of the same two flogging off some stock in the first episode of season 1?  They are a real piece of work hey!
> 
> Yeh, TT moves 50% of global volume.  Most big instos and prop use it.




The two guys I am talking about are in Season Two only.
The same season as that girl your talking about.


----------



## BentRod (21 November 2008)

white_goodman said:


> what platforms do pro traders use?
> 
> also with Tim Sykes latest i heard he closed down his hedge fund which was short biased on micro stocks (good year to close aye) and now hes writing books etc and giving up professional trading in a sense... supposedly his strategy that worked in the beginning no longer worked and he didnt adapt (hearsay i read on internet forums).
> 
> ...




X-Trader is the platform we are referring to.


Regarding Tim Sykes, I'm not sure of the full story but his fund closing down had something to do with a loan. It is covered in his book apparently.

He has a blog now where he is trying to replicate what he did during the dotcom boom($12,000 into over a million).

He is going well so far(up over 2000%), his trading account is connected to Covester.

http://www.covestor.com/mbr/timothysykes


----------



## Naked shorts (21 November 2008)

I only got into the first season, never really cared about the rest. I learnt a fload from it, espically when i watched the episodes more then once. 
Douchebag "hedge fund" manager Tim Skyes was kind enough to give me his book, I havent yet got around to reading it. I dont know if i will


----------



## Naked shorts (21 November 2008)

white_goodman said:


> what platforms do pro traders use?
> 
> also with Tim Sykes latest i heard he closed down his hedge fund which was short biased on micro stocks (good year to close aye) and now hes writing books etc and giving up professional trading in a sense... supposedly his strategy that worked in the beginning no longer worked and he didnt adapt (hearsay i read on internet forums).
> 
> ...




He lost 30% of his account on some insider trading that went wrong. One thing to remember, he didnt just make money from the tech boom, but he also made a mil by shorting it most of the way down.

He did get into publishing for a bit, as far as I know he has got rid of Bullship press. 

He now makes all his money off his blog, and selling his trading courses. Currently he isnt really trading enough to make peanuts. He also likes to spam facebook with advertisments to his crap blog.


----------



## white_goodman (21 November 2008)

just found a torrent on all of season 2,(currently dl'ing so dont know if its 100% working)

pm me for link


----------



## BentRod (22 November 2008)

Nice one WG.  

Can you PM to me pls, know someone else who wants it.


----------



## BentRod (22 November 2008)

> Douchebag "hedge fund" manager Tim Skyes was kind enough to give me his book, I havent yet got around to reading it. I dont know if i will




Send it to me if you like, I am going to buy it!


----------



## CanOz (22 November 2008)

Heres a bit where he admits that he lost money, and that he didn't know anything about risk management. Thank god for mom now hey! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkYCdqA69No

I've just been watching the first season now thanks to Bent....and i must say that the bit where all the guys are at dinner nearly made me physically ill. If i had watched that live, or could have been there, i think i would have started selling stocks on the very next day! What a disgusting display of greed and over indulgence....

Anyway its entertaining none the less, and the blonde is hot, i'll give her that.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## MRC & Co (22 November 2008)

It's funny, the shows give a depiction of this arrogant world of extreme personalities and greed.

Whereas most of the traders I know are some of the most humble people you will ever meet and are a LOT better than the prop junk off that show.


----------



## white_goodman (23 November 2008)

CanOz said:


> Heres a bit where he admits that he lost money, and that he didn't know anything about risk management. Thank god for mom now hey! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkYCdqA69No





yeh if he made 350,000 in one day and lost 180,000 in one day and his account size is only $2m, its safe to say he didnt do proper risk management. I was always curious by this fact.


----------



## white_goodman (23 November 2008)

BentRod said:


> Nice one WG.
> 
> Can you PM to me pls, know someone else who wants it.




sorry turned out to be a bust


----------



## Naked shorts (23 November 2008)

CanOz said:


> I've just been watching the first season now thanks to Bent....and i must say that the bit where all the guys are at dinner nearly made me physically ill. If i had watched that live, or could have been there, i think i would have started selling stocks on the very next day! What a disgusting display of greed and over indulgence....




There was one person in that group who seemed to have the right ideas. the rest....well...

BentRod: I will PM you


----------



## BentRod (24 November 2008)

white_goodman said:


> sorry turned out to be a bust




No worries, thanks anyway.



> and i must say that the bit where all the guys are at dinner nearly made me physically ill. If i had watched that live, or could have been there, i think i would have started selling stocks on the very next day! What a disgusting display of greed and over indulgence....




yeah it was hard to watch, not hard to imagine how the subprime got started is it.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> It's funny, the shows give a depiction of this arrogant world of extreme personalities and greed.
> 
> Whereas most of the traders I know are some of the most humble people you will ever meet and are a LOT better than the prop junk off that show.




that's because its a show, people don't want to watch boring humble personalities they want to be entertained by crazy arrogant idiots, lets face it most of this so called reality show's are scripted anyway.


----------



## MRC & Co (24 November 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> that's because its a show, people don't want to watch boring humble personalities they want to be entertained by crazy arrogant idiots, lets face it most of this so called reality show's are scripted anyway.




Since when was humble boring?

I guess in the US it is.  But plenty of celebrities and famous athletes worldwide are pretty damn humble.  Try Ronaldinho, Zidane, Beckham, three of the biggest names in world football (yes biggest sport on the globe) over the past decade +.

Humble + personality can go hand in hand, just the same as arrogant + personality.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Since when was humble boring?
> 
> I guess in the US it is.  But plenty of celebrities and famous athletes worldwide are pretty damn humble.  Try Ronaldinho, Zidane, Beckham, three of the biggest names in world football (yes biggest sport on the globe) over the past decade +.
> 
> Humble + personality can go hand in hand, just the same as arrogant + personality.




that's so true i find those tryhard wannabee tend to be the most arrogant and full of themselves yet those who are at the top of there league tend to be the most humble.


----------



## Naked shorts (24 November 2008)

Guy de Chimay is the most humble person in the first season. If I ever wanted my money managed by someone, it would be him. He manages money for the Belgian Royal family.

http://www.efinancialnews.com/usedition/index/content/2451373665


----------



## Boggo (1 December 2008)

A series of Wall Street Warriors (not sure which one) starts on SBS on Friday night 5th Dec.


----------



## MRC & Co (1 December 2008)

Boggo said:


> A series of Wall Street Warriors (not sure which one) starts on SBS on Friday night 5th Dec.




Thx Boggo.

Do you know what time?


----------



## rustyheela (1 December 2008)

*Wall St Warriors-SBS 7.30pm this friday night*

New series about Wall St traders


----------



## jersey10 (1 December 2008)

*Re: Wall St Warriors-SBS 7.30pm this friday night*

good. have been wanting to see this show for a while.


----------



## Boggo (1 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Thx Boggo.
> 
> Do you know what time?





7:30 pm according to the weekend Australian TV guide.

Season 2, episode 10 is online at Mojo, unfortunately Mojo are not showing any new programs as of the 1st of Dec.
Its a real pity, they had some great shows for free that you would normally only see on foxswill, I think they have been pressured out 
http://www.mojohd.com/video/?sid=8

Does anyone know of similiar sites ?


----------



## MRC & Co (2 December 2008)

Thx Boggo.  I will check it out.  Only seen episode 1 of season 2 online I believe, so hopefully this is season 1.


----------



## alex keaton (5 July 2009)

The complete Series 2 of Wall Street Warriors is now available online at the usual..... Rghhhhh places...

I think previous versions were fakes.


----------

